# صور للميلاد من تصميمى



## michealnice (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ديه صور للميلاد من تصميمى ياريت تشوفوها وتقولوا رايكم فيها علشان عندى صور تانى مصصمها لو عجبتكم الصور ديه ارفعلكم الباقى 

اسيبكم بقى مع لينك الصور 




http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/9467/2355os3.jpg




http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2521/9448ov8.jpg


----------



## †gomana† (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور جميلة اوى اوى 
مستنيين المزيد عايزين كل اللى عندك
ربنا يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## rivo_vovo (27 ديسمبر 2006)

واو
تحفه 
ربنا معاك


----------



## minaphone2 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

صور روعه يامايكل انت فينك من زمان بجد بجد انا مشفتش احلى من كده ومستنين منك اكتر واكتر واكتر


----------



## montasser (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Very fine design, god bless you, merry Xmas


----------



## minaphone2 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي لكم كلكم و كل اللي رد
و انشاء الله التصميمات الباقية هتنزل بعد العيد


----------



## minaphone2 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ماستنى منك يا مايكل تصميمات اكتر بعد العيد


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## دين المسلمين دين الحق (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انكم مختلين عقليلا

اين عقوولكم ؟؟؟


----------



## michealnice (2 يناير 2007)

ايه ده مفيش غير 5 ردود بس .... ايه انتو مش عجباكو الصور ولا مش عاوزنى اشارك معاكو تانى :beee: :smil13:


----------

